# Tau Sniper Drones - Worth it?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So recently I managed to pick up a 1500 point tau army for 145 NZD including postage. One of the units was Tau Sniper Drone team and I didn't realise this until the pinkos arrived. I hadn't factored it into the list I built and from what I know you don't hear of them much.

Basically are they any good? I have 3 drones and a controller. Do I need to spam them for them to make any difference or should I take the pulse rifles off the drones and turn them into shield drones and turn the controller into a objective marker as a scared Fire Warrior peaking over a wall?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

they are very usefull, even just for the extra markerlight.

the drones now fire at the bs of the spotter, so theyre bs 5 now, and they do some damage.

personally i think one full unit goes along way.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

There also 48" rapid fire so just 3 drones give you 6 sniper shots at 24 percision and all the pluses of snipers at a high bs there good for removing special weapons/equipment as to adding extras maybe a couple more drones and an extra controller as he can be sniped as well and the drones drop to a low bs.

So overall there good but compete in heavy slots where our ranged anti tank is they a hard choice but good if you've the slot.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a hard time seeing them worth a HS slot. The other 3 options are so much hotter, which is sad. Imo they should have been some kind of similar to IG heavy weapon squads unit in the troop section to see table time


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Their much better than they were, but they compete with the 3 of the best 4 units in the book

At 2k I'd consider them as the HS slot is relatively less valuable with 6 available at less than that I think I would prefer the broadsides or Hammerheads or a skyray


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

They are a very useful unit, but, as said above, they compete in the HS arena. One plus on their side is that they use pulse weaponry, so if you invest in an Ethereal, you get 3 pulse sniper rounds at 24" at bs:5 plus marker lights, so if you play in a Meta where enemy characters are something you need to take out, this is a good way to do it. But, honestly, theyare no good at 3. 6 or 9 get pretty good, tho


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

I used them against a grey knight list just as a try out and found them really good, jump shoot jump with sniper rifles was awesome, they did some damage and there was only 3, I would love to see what 12 could do:shok:!!!!!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

One of the players in my local meta uses them. The ability to rapid fire a mass of 4+ wounding sniper shots at 24" with precision and rending and then run away has become very annoying. Dropped my bike libby in our last game when he had T8 from iron arm up and would have been basically impervious to the other massed fire.


----------

